# 'Tongue out' smilie......



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Why is the 'tongue out' smile, the 'Big grin' smilie on here?

I demand the ability to stick my tongue out at people on here! : P


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Why is the 'tongue out' smile, the 'Big grin' smilie on here?
> 
> I demand the ability to stick my tongue out at people on here! : P


#

[smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I would like a rolling on the floor laughing one.

and a no no no waving finger one.

and a chuckling one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we have a southern softie shandy drinker one ?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes please! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------

